# Chris Benoit, family, found dead.



## Bob Hubbard

Numerous wrestling news sites are reporting this now.  I'm pulling information from several wrestling news sites as I can. I'm personally in shock on this right now.



> Bob Ryder: Chris Benoit, his wife Nancy, and their son were found dead in their home this afternoon. Circumstances surrounding their death are being investigated by local authorities.
> 
> Benoit had been scheduled to appear on a WWE house show on Saturday. Sources tell us Benoit called to first say he would be taking a later flight, and then to say he would not be attending the house show due to a family illness. According to one source, Benoit said both his wife and son were throwing up blood and he needed to stay to take care of them.
> 
> WWE.com has removed stories related to the "presumed death" of "Mr. McMahon" and tonight's RAW will be a tribute to Chris Benoit. Benoit, his wife Nancy, and their son Daniel were found dead earlier today in their Atlanta area home. No details are available as to cause of death at this time.
> 
> TONIGHT'S RAW LIVE EVENT CANCELLED
> *By:* Bob Ryder
> 6/25/2007 7:44:10 PM
> Tonight's RAW live event has been cancelled and fans in Corpus Christi have been sent home. Wrestlers and WWE staff are being allowed to leave the building to mourn the passing of Chris Benoit. The WWE wrestlers and staff were gathered together late this afternoon and were told the tragic news that Chris Benoit, his wife Nance, and his son Daniel were all found dead today in their home.
> Tonight's RAW is now scheduled to be presented as a tribute to Chris Benoit and his family.
> 
> 
> 
> UPDATE ON DEATH OF CHRIS BENOIT FAMILY; ONE CAUSE OF DEATH RULED OUT
> 
> 
> *By:* Bob Ryder
> 6/25/2007 8:10:23 PM
> Local Atlanta media is beginning to cover the news that Chris Benoit and his family were found dead today. AJC.com reports that police found the bodies at around 4pm local time and that police would not say how the family died other than they were not shot to death. Sources tell 1Wrestling.com that police were dispatched to the Benoit home after receiving a call from WWE officials who were concerned that they were not able to get in touch with Benoit.
> Vince McMahon opened tonight's RAW broadcast standing in the ring in an empty arena. McMahon explained that tonight was scheduled as a show centered around the presumed death of the "Mr McMahon" character, but with the tragic news of this afternoon the show would now be a tribute to Chris Benoit and his family.







I'm pulling information from the following sites:
http://www.1wrestling.com
 WWE - http://www.wwe.com/inside/news/benoitdead
News - http://www.wsbtv.com/news/13567642/detail.html?rss=atl&psp=news



The others I regularly check are being swamped right now.  I'd suggest checking these as you can for more information.







I'm at a loss for words at this time.


----------



## Steel Tiger

Holy Crap!


----------



## Bob Hubbard

TNA issues release:

TNA Wrestling Mourns The Untimely Loss Of Chris Benoit    	News
June 25th, 2007 18:38
TNA MOURNS THE LOSS OF CHRIS BENOIT

Everyone in the TNA family joins the entire wrestling world in mourning the untimely passing of Chris Benoit, his wife Nancy and their son Daniel.

Many TNA staff and stars worked closely with Chris throughout his career and we are all shocked and saddened to lose a friend and legendary competitor. Benoit was considered a consummate professional both in and out of the ring. Please keep Chris and the Benoit family in your thoughts and prayers during this time of tragedy.


----------



## MA-Caver

.


----------



## Bob Hubbard

Police are treating this as a homicide.

Both CNN and AP are reporting.


ASSOCIATED PRESS REPORTS ON BENOIT TRAGEDY
by Buck Woodward @ 8:50:00 PM on 6/25/2007

The Associated Press has issued the following on the Benoit tragedy, which is quickly being picked up my major news outlets. 

Wrestler Benoit, Wife and Son Found Dead

FAYETTEVILLE, Ga. (AP) -- WWE wrestler Chris Benoit, his wife and son were found dead Monday and police said they were investigating the deaths as a homicide.

Lt. Tommy Pope of the Fayette County Sheriff's Department said the three were found at their home about 2:30 p.m., but refused to release details.

Pope said results of autopsies on Benoit, his wife Nancy, and 7-year-old son Daniel were expected Tuesday.

Benoit, 40, was a former world heavyweight champion, Intercontinental champion and held several tag-team titles over his career.

"WWE extends its sincerest thoughts and prayers to the Benoit family's relatives and loved ones in this time of tragedy," the federation said in a statement on its Web site.

Benoit was scheduled to perform at the "Vengeance" pay-per-view event Sunday night in Houston, but was replaced at the last minute because of what announcer Jim Ross called "personal reasons."

Benoit, a Canadian native, maintained a home in metro Atlanta from the time he wrestled for the defunct World Championship Wrestling.


----------



## Grenadier

Damn...  I don't know what to say...  

At first, I thought it was another joke stemming off the "Mr MacMahon is dead" storyline, but as it turns out, the story about Benoit is real.  

My condolences to the families.  May Chris, Nancy, and their child, rest in peace.


----------



## terryl965

What do all of you think about the slaying of Chris Benoit and his entire family, such tragedy, they was found in there Atlanta home this afternoon.


----------



## terryl965

Sorry I posted one as well just got home and say it on MSN front page tragedy simply a tragedy.


----------



## bluemtn

A real tragedy.  Makes you wonder who and why or what happened.


----------



## 14 Kempo

No kidding, tragic ... and no obvious means ... hmmmm ... wonder if we'll ever know what really happened.


----------



## Clark Kent

*Chris Benoit found dead
By primetime21 - Mon, 25 Jun 2007 23:55:35 GMT
Originally Posted at: Nephrites Citadel*
====================

Here is link. http://www.wsbtv.com/news/13567642/detail.html  Apparently Chris Benoit and his family were found dead. Wonder how this will all play out with that moronic fake death of Vince McMahon. Sure am glad i don't watch wrestling anywhere near as much as i used to. My condolences go out to the Benoit family.


Read More...


------------------------------------
Nephrites Citadel - SciFi/Fantasy/Anime and More!


----------



## Bob Hubbard

Autopsy results are expected tomorrow, though it might be a few days before they are released.


----------



## Carol

I don't know what to think....its so shocking


----------



## Bob Hubbard

Atlanta police are now treating it as a murder-suicide.
http://www.ajc.com/metro/content/metro/fayette/stories/2007/06/25/0625benoit.html

I really have a hard time believing that.


----------



## Bob Hubbard

6/25/2007 9:41:00 PM

Update on Chris Benoit

by Dave Meltzer, The Wrestling Observer

There is very little conclusive regarding the death of Chris Benoit, wife Nancy and son Daniel.

The three were found dead by the sheriff's department in Peachtree City, GA, at about 2:30 p.m. this afternoon after a WWE official had called because they had been unable to reach Chris after numerous attempts.

Lt. Tommy Pope told the Associated Press that it was being investigated as a homicide pending results of a preliminary autopsy report that will come out tomorrow. No gunshot or stab wounds were found, but they couldn't rule out poisoning, suffocation or strangulation. Pope said he was not confirming any of these potential causes, just not ruling them out.

The Atlanta Journal-Constitution reported it is being investigated as a murder/suicide.

WWE canceled its sold out live show in Corpus Christi, TX, and instead produced a three-hour show of clips from Benoit matches, the DVD on his career with comments by many of the top stars.


----------



## Bob Hubbard

3 threads merged.


----------



## tellner

It's a tragedy, but it doesn't really make an impression. I didn't know the guy. He didn't know me. Nothing in our lives had any effect on the other's. He was just an entertainer. So his death and that of his family isn't any sadder than dozens of similar things that happen every day. That may sound harsh, but you can't be broken up about every specific bad thing in the world.


----------



## Bob Hubbard

Raw goes off the air, showing both Benoit and Eddie Guerrero at the end of WM20.  A sad reminder of just how much we have lost.


----------



## Bob Hubbard

Unconfirmed commentary:



> Local 10p news (WAGA-TV) is reporting that investigators have told them that, based on evidence found inside the home that they are not ready to disclose, they believe Benoit may have killed his wife & son a couple of days earlier before taking his own life sometime in the past 24 hours.
> 
> According to WAGA, the bodies were discovered by a neighbor today after WWE "promoters" were unable to reach the Benoits by phone. The bodies were found in separate rooms, Nancy in an office area, Daniel in an upstairs bedroom, and Chris in a weight room.
> 
> The latter part of that (the locations) were given on-camera by an investigator, the rest was from the reporter who did the stand up piece from the local sheriff's department.


----------



## Carol

Good Lord.............  :wah:


----------



## Bob Hubbard

WWE.com is reporting "murder/suicide".


----------



## Hand Sword

Truly Terrible. This and the loss of Sensational Sherri a few days back. What is going on? It's really sad.


----------



## Blotan Hunka

My moneys on murder-suicide. I thought that the moment I heard the "I cant go to the match because my wife and kid are throwing up blood" bit.

Occam's Razor.


----------



## ace

What is this world coming to? 
Chris was one of the best Pro Wrestlers/Entertainers
in the world,IM in complete shock right now this is disturbing news.
Wife & kid as well Nancy his wife was she not Manager/Diva Woman? 

This is a very sad  evening.


----------



## Bob Hubbard

Confirmation.



> Detective Bo Turner told television station WAGA that the case was being investigated as a murder-suicide, but said that could not be confirmed until the evidence was examined by a crime lab.
> 
> WAGA reported that investigators believe Benoit killed his wife and son over the weekend, and then himself sometime Monday.



http://www.foxnews.com/story/0,2933,286673,00.html


----------



## tellner

Well guys, maybe (as one of you said) my attitude stinks. So here's back at you, whoever you are. Why should the death of someone whom I've never met or heard of diminish me more than that of thousands of others whose ending was even worse? Why should his job in the entertainment industry make his story worth more than that of someone in humble circumstances whose life touches me personally?

The family who died in a fire not two blocks from here means much more to me. I knew them. We said hello when we passed on the street. But they never got onto TV. Does that make them less worthy of my personal sympathy than some actor, his wife and child? Hardly. My wife's miscarriage only involved the loss of one potential life, but it was infinitely nearer and dearer to me than any number of other similar endings. And that is the way it should be.

This sort of thing happens all the time. It's sad and it's bad. If the outpouring of grief is greater for strangers rather than people in one's own extended community and even more if it's based on roles they played in fictional drama there's a real problem with perspective somewhere. 

The latest news is that the police are treating it as a murder-suicide. If the reports are correct the guy killed his wife and child and then himself. If that turns out to be the case I'm still sorry about the woman and the child but no more and no less than for any other family in the same situation. Will you cut the murderer more slack because he had an attractive TV persona? Will his death in particular still be a tragedy?


----------



## The Master

And here I thought I was the one without a heart in the face of tragedy.

I don't know you, your wife, or your neighbors. I didn't know the Benoit's. I didn't know anyone anyone in Oklahoma City, NYC, or who was anywhere near Columbine. In fact, I didn't know any of the dozen people in my own town who have died this month, nor have I known anyone who has been listed on this sites memorial section. 

But at the end of the day, they were all people. Some famous, some anonymous, but all were dear to someone. All were people. 

All were worthy of respect. Even those who sometimes go down roads that we ourselves cannot understand.

The facts in this case, are not all known. Police investigations have been wrong before, sometimes publicly intentional.

So, until all the facts are known, I'll shed a tear for all of the departed, even those I didn't know. And pity those too heartless to know enough to keep silent when others are in pain, such as yourself.

As someone wiser than I once said, "If you can't say something nice, don't say anything at all." I'm less polite.  Show respect for the dead, or shut up.

Because, until the facts are all known, you're just being disrespectful.


----------



## tellner

Like I said, it's a tragedy like a thousand others. A family dies. It gets not a tear from the multitudes. A family dies in one's own community. The same. But let it be someone who was on television and it's a cause for general mourning for that reason and no other. Something is wrong there. To say that is not disrespect for the dead. It's simply a failure to be blinded by the magic box. The death of someone near to me means more to me than someone I don't know. That's not heartless or disrespectful or anything of the sort. It's the normal human reaction to such things. Those closest _should_ be the ones who mean more to a person.

The investigation is just starting. That's why I said "if" and was careful to say so. If the deceased did kill his wife and child, then their deaths will still be tragic. His? Like any other murderer's. The fact that he was an entertainer and actor will make no difference in either case.  And it means no more or less than the deaths of a thousand other women and children at the hands of husbands or boyfriends and fathers. If their deaths do not evoke the same reaction then who is being heartless? So I'm sorry for the woman and child in the same way that I am whenever I hear of such a case. But I'm reserving justice on Chris Benoit until we find out whether he's victim or victimizer. So far CNN is saying:



> The station said that investigators believe the 40-year-old Benoit killed his wife, Nancy, and 7-year-old son, Daniel, over the weekend, then himself on Monday. A neighbor called police, and the bodies were found in three rooms.



We'll see.


----------



## IcemanSK

May they rest in peace that they didn't have on this earth.


----------



## tellner

May G-d receive and comfort the innocent. May the guilty receive justice.


----------



## Blotan Hunka

Hmm. Who cares about all those Iraqi's and Afghans killed "over there" either? I dont know any of them. Death of one you know is a tragedy, death of someone you dont know is a statistic huh?


----------



## Bob Hubbard

People are entitled to their opinions, no matter how dumb they may be.

There are 2 known facts.
- 3 people are dead.
- We don't know all of the facts.



> There are many ways for 3 people to die, alone, in a house. Some of those, might look like murder/suicide, but in fact be just a coincidence.
> 
> There is so much we don't know yet, that the time for finger pointing and condemnation isn't here yet.  For me, I'll morn the senseless loss of 3 people, a career ended too soon, a child who will never grow up. For the rest, Ill wait on the official police report.
> 
> ====
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tuesday morning Chris Benoit update
> 
> By Alex Marvez
> 
> For the next few hours, I will be offering updates and links to stories on the late Chris Benoit. ABC has reported that &#8220;instruments of death&#8221; were found at the scene and that the wrestling industry itself is about to come under heavy media scrutiny.
> 
> The following is a list of links about this tragedy:
> 
> WWE posted its latest update here: http://www.wwe.com/shows/ecw/superstars/chrisbenoit/articles/benoitupdate
> 
> The Corpus Christi Caller Times covered the cancellation of the event here: http://www.caller.com/news/2007/jun/26/wrestling-canceled/
> 
> 
> The Calgary Sun had comments from a distraught Bret Hart here: http://calsun.canoe.ca/News/Alberta/2007/06/26/4290834-sun.html
> 
> Fayette (Ga.) County District Attorney Scott Ballard spoke about the alleged murder-suicide here: http://www.thecitizen.com/node/18058
> 
> Ballard also told the Atlanta Journal-Constitution that &#8220;the details, when they come out, are going to prove a little bizarre.&#8221;



-30-


----------



## Grenadier

Hand Sword said:


> Truly Terrible. This and the loss of Sensational Sherri a few days back. What is going on? It's really sad.


 
Quite chilling, when you see all of the big names that have died very recently, and all of them while they were still relatively young:

Curt "Mr. Perfect" Hennig
Eddie Guerrero
Ray "The Big Bossman" Traylor
Scott "Bam Bam" Bigelow
Brian Pillman
David "Davey Boy" Smith
Richard "Ravishing Rick Rude" Rood
Michael "Hawk" Hegstrand
Owen Hart

A good number of those deaths were drug-related, including steroids (Owen Hart not amongst them, I believe), and I can only hope that maybe the 'rasslin industry can learn something from these awful events.


----------



## Bob Hubbard

UPDATE ON BENOIT TRAGEDY; AUTOPSY SCHEDULED FOR TODAY
By: Bob Ryder
6/26/2007 10:39:24 AM 	



> An autopsy will be performed today on Chris Benoit, his wife Nancy, and his son Daniel. Toxicology results are expected to take a few weeks to come back, but authorities expect the autopsy results to confirm their determination that the deaths were the result of a double murder-suicide.
> 
> Authorities suspect Benoit killed Nancy and Daniel sometime over the weekend and then killed himself sometime on Monday.
> 
> As 1Wrestling.com reported yesterday, Benoit had been scheduled to fly to a WWE house show on Saturday but called and said he was taking a later flight because Nancy and Daniel were ill. He called back later in the day and said he would not be coming to the house show because of the illness and said Nancy and Daniel were throwing up blood.
> 
> On Sunday, Benoit did not appear at Vengeance and was replaced at the last minute by Johnny Nitro. WWE did not announce in advance that Benoit was not going to appear because they were not certain whether he was en route to the show or if he remained home. At some point during the day on Sunday, Benoit apparently sent text messages (believed to have been to Chavo Guerrero) that concerned WWE officials and caused them to alert local authorities and to ask them to go to the Benoit home to check on the family.
> 
> When police arrived at the home there was nothing out of the ordinary outside the house. The gate was latched, dogs were running around outside, and there was no sign of forced entry. Upon entering the home, police found the bodies of Chris, Nancy, and Daniel in three separate rooms.
> 
> The news of the deaths sent shockwaves through the wrestling world as friends and coworkers frantically tried to find out what had happened. Speculation ran rampant but virtually nobody believed Chris Benoit would be capable of murdering his wife and son. Some, who were close to Benoit, knew that he and Nancy had a rocky relationship but police were quoted in published reports as saying they had not been dispatched to the residence in the past for any reports of domestic violence.




6/26/2007 10:47:00 AM
Notes on tonight's WWE TV show in San Antonio
by Dave Meltzer


> The lack of an understandable explanation to the circumstances of the death of Chris, Nancy and Daniel Benoit has left virtually the entire wrestling community reeling.
> 
> Within WWE, the obvious questions and lack of answers are no different from fans and most of his long-time friends.
> 
> Vince McMahon was the inspiring general both to the wrestlers as well as the office staff all day yesterday. He held it together and was a rock of strength for much of the talent, which because of their admiration and in many cases love for Benoit, were saddened, perplexed and having an incredibly difficult time dealing with it.
> 
> Vince made the decision to run Smackdown and ECW tapings tonight without any angles or backstage storylines. The show will consist of straight wrestling matches and like last night, the original shows were scrapped. The attempt to put together a show was difficult because the crew and creative staff were said to be both emotionally and physically wrecked after yesterday.
> 
> The belief is they will brief viewers on what happened early in the show, and then product two low key shows of nothing but matches.


----------



## Bob Hubbard

This doesn't sound promising.  WWE has stated they have more information, but have been asked not to release it at this time.  I checked their website, and all tributes, etc on Benoit have been pulled from the main page, the only thing left is the news item on the deaths.

I've got the sad feeling that when it's all said and done, it's going to be ugly. 


WWE YANKS ALL CHRIS BENOIT MERCHANDISE FROM SHOPZONE WEBSITE
by Mike Johnson @ 10:42:00 AM on 6/26/2007


> In light of the Benoit family tragedy, WWE's Shopzone merchandise website has pulled all merchandise related to Chris Benoit. Searches for Benoit's name in the website's search engine are returned "discontinued."
> 
> Benoit's name has been removed to the degree that the listing for the DVD of Wrestlemania XX now reads, "Triple H defends his World Heavyweight Championship against Shawn Michaels."


----------



## KempoShaun

It had to be the steroids that made him do it, Chris just wouldn't have done that in his "right" mind...  A double murder/suicide...  As an avid wrestling fan of close to 3 decades, Chris Benoit, Billy Kidman, Sting and Chris Jericho are my all time 4 wrestlers.  Only 1 is still wrestling, and now one is a murderer...  I'm holding judgment until the official reports come out. 

A law enforcement official close to the investigation says pro wrestler Chris Benoit strangled his wife and smothered his son before hanging himself in his weight room. 

Speaking to The Associated Press on condition of anonymity, the official also says authorities are investigating whether steroids may have been a factor in the deaths. 
The family was found dead Monday, and authorities were investigating the deaths as a murder-suicide. Investigators believe the 40-year-old Benoit killed his wife, Nancy, 47, and son, Daniel, 7, over the weekend, then himself on Monday. 
The details, when they come out, are going to prove a little bizarre, Fayette County District Attorney Scott Ballard told the Atlanta Journal-Constitution newspaper. 
Those details may emerge after the completion of autopsies scheduled Tuesday. 
Ballard told The Associated Press a gun was not used in any of the deaths, but he declined to say how the three died. 
Were pretty sure we know, but we want to confirm it with the crime lab, Ballard said Tuesday. Authorities also declined to say whether drugs or steroids were found inside the house.


----------



## Bob Hubbard

TMZ.com has more to this bizare story.
http://w.tmz.com/2007/06/26/benoits-history-of-domestic-violence-exposed/

"law enforcement sources tell TMZ they believe Benoit strangled his wife on Saturday, smothered his son on Sunday and then hanged himself on Monday."

Numerous other sources are covering this. A press conference is scheduled for 3pm, and will be carried on many news channels.

"n divorce papers filed in 2003, Nancy Benoit included a petition for protection from domestic abuse against Chris. In the papers, Nancy claimed that Benoit, "lost his temper and threatened to strike the petitioner and cause extensive damage to the home and personal belongings of the parties, including furniture." Nancy added that she was, "in reasonable fear for petitioner's own safety and that of the minor child.""

This is a very sad turn of events, and a sad end to 3 lives.


----------



## Bob Hubbard

Wade Keller sums alot of things up in his blog.
http://www.pwtorch.com/artman/publish/article_20635.shtml


----------



## Bob Hubbard

I just watched the press conference.
- Nancy was bound, hand and foot. She was strangled with an electrical cord.
- Hours later, Daniel was smothered with a plastic bag.
- Bibles were found by both bodies.
- Chris was found in the basement. He hung himself with his weight equipment.


Given everything I've read so far, the only thing I can speculate was it was a "we're leaving - no your not" situation that went way too far. Without a note, we'll never really know.

I've lost alot of respect for Chris. I've followed his career for over a decade, and I've never heard anything but the best about him. Now, his legacy is in ruins, and lives are gone, and destroyed.

It's a damn shame.


----------



## MA-Caver

Sorry Bob, it's hard to lose a person you admire especially when they go out the way that they did. Too bad he didn't seek out help when he could've. Sad for the wife and kid to have their loved one turn on them.


----------



## tellner

We'll never absolutely know, Bob, but you're probably exactly right. That's the classic situation where a man murders his family and commits suicide. Help? I wish it had been available for her and the child. For him? At any time he could have said "I am not going to murder them," or walked into a therapist's office and said "I'm feeling angrier all the time and am afraid I might snap. Please help me." 

Lots of people have said how charming he was. That's not unusual for abusers.

As he murdered his future, let the future return only death to him.


----------



## Blotan Hunka

If steroids are proven to be a factor, this could shake the wrestling world to its foundations. 

Can there really be any doubt that these guys are juicing? Theres only so much muscle a "non-enhanced" human body can develop and/or support.


----------



## Bob Hubbard

WWE reports him clean as of the end of April. Course, that was 2 months ago.  The media wants to keep focusing on that, but the sheriff reported all drugs found were legal. Also, another source has indicated that these were too organized to be simply roid rage.  Something really snapped in Benoits head.


----------



## Blotan Hunka

Guys in mainstream sports are using them quite frequently and somehow they are able to beat tests. Or the organizations they work for are "cooking the books" to turn a phrase. Look at the fairly recent baseball controversies.

I found an interesting site on wrestling and steroid use at:

http://thewrestlingvoice.com/roundtable/headlines/142627437.shtml



> Matt Green: I have no real problems with steroids in the business because fact is, most workers use them, but the people it shows on like Guerrero, Benoit, Dynamite Kid, Bulldog et cetera all use them without the rest. Steroids are meant to be used in spurts rather than seven days a week. That&#8217;s where it hurts the wrestlers in the business: by not using them properly which is mainly for physical appearance which Vince McMahon should have to answer for with his Greek god fetish. That leaves the only way for small guys to get a push is to jack up on 'roids and, of course, suffer the consequences Mike so kindly listed above. If they&#8217;re used properly, they can help the business, but used in the way most guys use them, it's the reason why the business gets so much flack in mainstream media.



And if you have been juicing long enough, the damage can be done even if you quit cold turkey.

But nobody knows all the facts yet.


----------



## Sapper6

I think the thread in the Hall of Remembrance section needs to be renamed to just, the Benoit Family.  Since when do we pay respect to someone who killed his ****ing family?

sure, that information wasn't available at the time the thread was started but it's quite evident now.  all the good **** about the guy doesn't matter now.  that went out the window when he killed his wife and kid.  **** him.


----------



## Bob Hubbard

Thread in the HOR has been renamed.

When this started, we didn't know anything other than 3 people were dead.  Now, with each bizarre new note, it gets stranger and more depressing.


----------



## Blotan Hunka

http://www.usatoday.com/news/nation/2007-06-25-chris-benoit_N.htm?csp=34



> Investigators found prescription anabolic steroids in the house and want to know whether the muscle man nicknamed "The Canadian Crippler" was unhinged by the bodybuilding drugs, which can cause paranoia, depression and explosive outbursts known as "roid rage."





> Nevertheless, Nancy Benoit filed for a divorce in 2003, saying the couple's three-year marriage was irrevocably broken and alleging "cruel treatment."
> 
> She later dropped the complaint, as well as a request for a restraining order in which she charged that the 5-foot-10, 220-pound Benoit had threatened her and had broken furniture in their home.
> 
> In the divorce filing, she said Benoit made more than $500,000 a year as a professional wrestler and asked for permanent custody of Daniel and child support. In his response, Benoit sought joint custody.





> Benoit, 40, apparently killed himself several hours and as long as a day later, Ballard said. His body was found in a downstairs weight room, his body found hanging from the pulley of a piece of exercise equipment.
> 
> The prosecutor said he found it "bizarre" that the WWE wrestling star spread out the killings over a weekend and appeared to remain in the house for up to a day with the bodies.
> 
> Toxicology test results may not be available for weeks or even months, he said. As for whether steroids played a role in the crime, he said: "We don't know yet. That's one of the things we'll be looking at."



Brrrrrr!!!!


----------



## Sapper6

Bob Hubbard said:


> Thread in the HOR has been renamed.
> 
> When this started, we didn't know anything other than 3 people were dead. Now, with each bizarre new note, it gets stranger and more depressing.


 
rightfully so.  thanks Bob.


----------



## tellner

Sapper6 said:


> I think the thread in the Hall of Remembrance section needs to be renamed to just, the Benoit Family.  Since when do we pay respect to someone who killed his ****ing family?



Word. He was one of the most despicable sorts of murderers. No matter how charming he could be to other people he was still a bona fide monster. As my people say "May his name and memory be erased". And my G-d have mercy on his victims.


----------



## tellner

Bob Hubbard said:


> When this started, we didn't know anything other than 3 people were dead.  Now, with each bizarre new note, it gets stranger and more depressing.



It's not strange. It's not bizarre. And if it's depressing it's mostly because it's common as dirt.

The abuser is charming to outsiders. He's successful and "go get 'em". The victim tries to leave, maybe starts the legal process to get a restraining order, a divorce and custody of the kid. He turns on the charm and threats. She pulls back. Things get worse. She tries to leave. When he thinks she really will reach escape velocity he kills her, the kids and maybe himself in one last evil, pathological act of control.

This is absolutely classic. That's one of the reasons the abused (particularly women) don't leave their abusers. They know that it's incredibly dangerous. The criminal has the money, the power, the good opinion of their friends and business contacts. She'll be without social support, without money, without the house and without the ability to protect her children. 

I'd be willing to lay 6 to 5 or even 7 to 10 that the bastard went to counseling for a little while right after the possibility of divorce came up. He wouldn't have stuck with it wouldn't have made any real progress. It would have been window dressing and part of the charm offensive.

No "respect for the dead" for him. For his victims, certainly. Like I said before, it's a tragedy, but it's a very common one. His celebrity doesn't change that one way or the other.


----------



## tshadowchaser

On maybe a little off topic to this:

I think that wrestlers maybe should go through a 6 hour or so psych review and care every 6 months or so. This might be a way to stop some of the personal demons befor they take over a person.  I realise that it would be expensive to the companies that they work for nut considering all of the problems these people have controling pain, time away fro home, etc it just might be a help in some cases


----------



## arnisador

tellner said:


> He was one of the most despicable sorts of murderers. No matter how charming he could be to other people he was still a bona fide monster. As my people say "May his name and memory be erased".



I'm glad the other thread was renamed in light of this new info., but let's also recall the possibility that he was mentally ill before passing judgments like this.


----------



## Bob Hubbard

A theory on what went wrong in his head has been offered, but the coroner doesn't seem to want to look into it.


From NYTimes


> But Christopher Nowinski, a former professional wrestler who worked with Mr. Benoit, and who was forced to quit because of head injuries, said he believed that repeated, untreated concussions might have caused his friend to snap.
> 
> &#8220;He was one of the only guys who would take a chair shot to the back of the head,&#8221; Mr. Nowinski said, &#8220;which is stupid.&#8221;
> 
> Mr. Nowinski has written a book called &#8220;Head Games: Football&#8217;s Concussion Crisis&#8221; (Drummond Publishing Group, 2006), about chronic traumatic encephalopathy, a condition that can cause memory loss, depression and &#8220;bizarre, paranoid behavior.&#8221;
> 
> Mr. Nowinski said that he had been trying to persuade the coroner examining Mr. Benoit to allow a brain exam to look for the telltale neurofibrillary tangles in the brain&#8217;s cortex, but that he had thus far been rebuffed.
> 
> &#8220;Part of me hopes there was something wrong with his brain,&#8221; Mr. Nowinski said. &#8220;The Chris Benoit I knew was always more concerned about everybody else&#8217;s well-being than his own.&#8221;




and Mike Johnson at PWInsider:



> The New York Times covered the Benoit tragedy today in a long article that features comments from former WWE star Chris Nowinski, who's now renowned for his work in research for concussions .....
> 
> .
> 
> It was noted that Nowinski is trying to persuade the coroner examining Mr. Benoit to allow a brain exam to look for neurofibrillary tangles in the brain&#8217;s cortex, which has been refused in the past.  Nowinski has previously been able to link the suicide of former NFL defensive back Andre Waters to concussion induced depression based on forensic work done on Waters' brain matter.  &#8220;Part of me hopes there was something wrong with his brain,&#8221; Nowinski told the Times. &#8220;The Chris Benoit I knew was always more concerned about everybody else&#8217;s well-being than his own.&#8221;




Considering Benoit's signature move was that diving headbutt, how many concussions can he possibly have sustained in a 10+ year career?  I've heard more than 3 in your life was bad...he's got to have had dozens of them.




Some info on Nowinski:



> In October 2006, Nowinski released a book, Head Games: Football's Concussion Crisis, which details his career-ending injury and also discusses the dangers of concussions in football and other contact sports. The book includes stories from NFL players as well as fellow wrestlers, with an introduction by Jesse Ventura. Later in the year, Nowinski initiated an inquiry into the suicide of Andre Waters, a 44-year old former NFL defensive back who shot himself on November 20, 2006. Waters had sustained several concussions over his career, and at Nowinski's behest, Waters's family agreed to send pieces of his brain to be tested. Dr. Bennet Omalu of the University of Pittsburgh announced that "the condition of Waters' brain tissue was what would be expected in an 85-year-old man, and there were characteristics of someone being in the early stages of Alzheimer's."[4][5]
> 
> Nowinski played an integral role in the discovery of the 4th case of CTE in a former NFL football player, former Pittsburgh Steelers offensive lineman Justin Strzelczyk, who was killed in a fiery automobile crash in 2004 at age 36 after a 37 mile police chase at speeds up to 100 miles per hour on the wrong side of the highway. Dr. Julian Bailes, the chairman of the department of neurosurgery at West Virginia University and the Steelers&#8217; team neurosurgeon during Strzelczyk&#8217;s career, insisted to Nowinski over a phone conversation that he thought Strezelcyzk&#8217;s death, which was precipitated by strange behavior that some had labeled as &#8220;bipolar&#8221;, was worth looking into due to its similarities to the Andre Waters case. Nowinski contacted Dr. Bennet Omalu, who discovered the brain was still available, and Nowinski called Mary Strzelczyk, Justin&#8217;s mother, to ask for permission to Dr. Omalu to examine it for CTE. Omalu&#8217;s positive diagnosis was confirmed by two other neuropathologists. [6] [7]



http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Christopher_Nowinski


----------



## Bob Hubbard

The current theory is that it was in part caused by too many concussions over his career.

Wade Keller at TheTorch has an excellent writeup on the whole thing. We'll never know the complete truth.

http://www.pwtorch.com/artman/publis...le_20673.shtml

I suggest before pointing fingers and joining the clueless media who likes their scapegoats, that folks take some time and actually read the large amount of information coming out from reliable and informed sources.


My theory:
- Daniel was suffering from Fragile X Syndrome. This most likely put a lot of stress on the family, not made easier by a father always on the road.
- Rumors a while back indicated that Chris had been trying to get a lighter road schedule, in order to spend more time with his family.
- Rumor is that he was scheduled to win the ECW title on last Sundays PPV. The champion is on the road, alot.
- The steroids found at the house were Daniels, not Chris's, and were legal.
- Chris has sustained numerous concussions during his career, and recently had had neck surgery as well due to ring related injuries.
- Chris has had a history of anger issues as reported in the 2003 divorce filing.

My theory is that when plans of pushing Chris were brought up at home, he and Nancy argued. Her wanting him to be home more to help raise their son. The argument heightened, with her possibly using the "if you leave, we wont be here when you get back" line. It then became physical as he lost control of his anger, he restrained her, the argument continued, and he lost it, strangling her with a nearby power cord.

Reality and the "what the hell did I do?" sets in, and he panics.

In grief, he isn't thinking straight. He has a dead wife, is looking at long term jail, possibly even the death penalty. His career is ruined, as is his reputation. Without him, who will take care of his son? Remember, his mind is clouded. He does what he thinks is right. He ends his sons suffering, and then takes his own life out of grief, guilt or as an act of atonement for his crimes.



I don't think he sat down 7 years ago and said, I wanna get married and have a kid so I can kill em. I think this was a domestic situation that got out of control, and spiraled into destruction. As information comes to light, I find I can't hate him. I simply pity him, that his life and legacy came to this.


PWTorch has an article on the murder-suicide concept.



In addition, the DA says they are still looking at the possibility of there being others involved, though they say it is unlikely.


----------



## Ceicei

Bob Hubbard said:


> My theory is that when plans of pushing Chris were brought up at home, he and Nancy argued. Her wanting him to be home more to help raise their son. The argument heightened, with her possibly using the "if you leave, we wont be here when you get back" line. It then became physical as he lost control of his anger, he restrained her, the argument continued, and he lost it, strangling her with a nearby power cord.
> 
> Reality and the "what the hell did I do?" sets in, and he panics.
> 
> In grief, he isn't thinking straight. He has a dead wife, is looking at long term jail, possibly even the death penalty. His career is ruined, as is his reputation. Without him, who will take care of his son? Remember, his mind is clouded. He does what he thinks is right. He ends his sons suffering, and then takes his own life out of grief, guilt or as an act of atonement for his crimes.



Ok, Bob, I understand your theory.  However, where does binding the hands and ankles of his wife come in?  

- Ceicei


----------



## tshadowchaser

I reserve judgement till all the facts are heard.
This act seems strange and bizzar with the time line.  I think a complet scan of the brain should have been done to see if there where any bleeds, tumors, etc.
I personaly can not understand how he could have done what he did but then I am not him and therefor do not know all the pain and mental turmoil of his life and last days


----------



## Sapper6

tshadowchaser said:


> I reserve judgement till all the facts are heard.
> This act seems strange and bizzar with the time line. I think a complet scan of the brain should have been done to see if there where any bleeds, tumors, etc.
> I personaly can not understand how he could have done what he did but then I am not him and therefor do not know all the pain and mental turmoil of his life and last days


 
Are you saying brain scans as a part of the autopsy?  if so, why?  it doesn't take away from the reality he killed his family.  should we brain scan all crazy people who kill people?

regardless of who he was, and what he accomplished in life, the only fact that matters is that he killed his family.


----------



## Bob Hubbard

Ceicei said:


> Ok, Bob, I understand your theory.  However, where does binding the hands and ankles of his wife come in?
> 
> - Ceicei


If she said "I'm leaving", it may have been to keep her from doing that.  Her body was found in their office, she may have been fleeing, she may have stormed off and tried to call for help. 

More information is coming out every couple hours, and it's entirely possible that there is still a note or message out there explaining things.

Again, I'm just speculating based on everything I've been reading.


----------



## Bob Hubbard

Sapper6 said:


> Are you saying brain scans as a part of the autopsy?  if so, why?  it doesn't take away from the reality he killed his family.  should we brain scan all crazy people who kill people?
> 
> regardless of who he was, and what he accomplished in life, the only fact that matters is that he killed his family.


I think the "Why" is very important, especially if there was a medical reason for it. There's already a connection between concussions and destructive behavior. If they can find a reason, it may help stop future tragedies from occurring.

Personally, as a long time fan of both his and Nancy's, I'd like to know the answer, or as much as I can get of one.


----------



## OnlyAnEgg

Fact is, we're not likely to have a real answer in this.  This guy was famous, as was his wife, and there's gonna be spin all over this for some time.

While it is a tragedy that this kind of thing happens with alarming frequency, the simple fact is that some people aren't wired right and some lifestyle choices change the person we are.


----------



## tshadowchaser

Yes I was saying as part of his autopsy the scan or an MRI should be done.  Why leave open a possible cause without making sure considering the fact that it is know he had many head injuries.
Why condem a man till you have all the facts


----------



## Bob Hubbard

Bob Hubbard said:


> I think the "Why" is very important, especially if there was a medical reason for it. There's already a connection between concussions and destructive behavior. If they can find a reason, it may help stop future tragedies from occurring.
> 
> Personally, as a long time fan of both his and Nancy's, I'd like to know the answer, or as much as I can get of one.


Found this: CTE or chronic traumatic encephalopathy
http://grg51.typepad.com/steroid_nation/2007/06/chronic_traumat.html

"This is irreversible brain damage,&#8221; Omalu said. &#8220;It&#8217;s most likely caused by concussions "

"chronic traumatic encephalopathy, a condition evidenced by neurofibrillary tangles in the brain&#8217;s cortex, which can cause memory loss, depression and eventually Alzheimer&#8217;s disease-like dementia. &#8220;This is extremely abnormal in a 36-year-old,&#8221; Hamilton said. &#8220;If I didn&#8217;t know anything about this case and I looked at the slides, I would have asked, &#8216;Was this patient a boxer?&#8217;"


If this was the case, while it doesn't excuse his crime, it does explain how someone who is consistently being reported as a "good guy" could lose it and kill his family. 

Former Pittsburgh Steelers offensive lineman Justin Strzelczyk, known for his friendly, banjo-playing spirit and gluttony for combat, died the morning of Sept. 30, 2004, when, during a 40-mile high-speed police chase in central New York, his pickup truck collided with a tractor-trailer and exploded, killing him instantly. CTE has been cited.  


There is alot more reading on brain injuries at http://www.ninds.nih.gov/disorders/tbi/detail_tbi.htm
Which probably would be a good read period, considering the risk of head injuries we ourselves chance while sparing and training.


----------



## Lisa

If doing a brain scan on this man can help someone else in the future and help avoid another tragedy such as this then do it, says I.

Chris Benoit was many things it seems to many different people.  Whatever caused him to do this heinous crime is anyone's guess.  One should not be too quick to judge another when one has never walked in that person's shoes.  Suicide is not a chicken's way out, it is a cry for help and who knows how long Chris was crying for the help he obviously didn't receive.

My heart goes out to his wife and child for they must have been truly terrified in their last moments on this earth.  That is something I would not ever wish on anyone.  I hope all of the families involved can some day find peace of mind, I doubt, however, they ever will.  They will always be plagued by the question of "why?"


----------



## terryl965

Bob Hubbard said:


> Found this: CTE or chronic traumatic encephalopathy
> http://grg51.typepad.com/steroid_nation/2007/06/chronic_traumat.html
> 
> "This is irreversible brain damage, Omalu said. Its most likely caused by concussions "
> 
> "chronic traumatic encephalopathy, a condition evidenced by neurofibrillary tangles in the brains cortex, which can cause memory loss, depression and eventually Alzheimers disease-like dementia. This is extremely abnormal in a 36-year-old, Hamilton said. If I didnt know anything about this case and I looked at the slides, I would have asked, Was this patient a boxer?"
> 
> 
> If this was the case, while it doesn't excuse his crime, it does explain how someone who is consistently being reported as a "good guy" could lose it and kill his family.
> 
> Former Pittsburgh Steelers offensive lineman Justin Strzelczyk, known for his friendly, banjo-playing spirit and gluttony for combat, died the morning of Sept. 30, 2004, when, during a 40-mile high-speed police chase in central New York, his pickup truck collided with a tractor-trailer and exploded, killing him instantly. CTE has been cited.
> 
> 
> There is alot more reading on brain injuries at http://www.ninds.nih.gov/disorders/tbi/detail_tbi.htm
> Which probably would be a good read period, considering the risk of head injuries we ourselves chance while sparing and training.


 

I hope that they can find a way to let the pulic know what happened and how we can avoid these types of crimes in the future. May God Bless everyone involved.


----------



## Bob Hubbard

I think Wade Keller says it best: 

"WK: In the end, Benoit acted out in a way it is inexcusable. Nobody is looking to "excuse" Benoit's actions. But understanding them can help everyone cope with this tragedy, and also perhaps learn enough that action can be taken or warning signs can be noticed so that anything resembling this might be avoided in the future. Nancy and Daniel were victims in the truest sense of the word, there is no doubt about that, and whatever attempts are made to understand Chris's actions should never be confused with equating him as a victim in the same sense as Daniel and Nancy."
http://www.pwtorch.com/artman/publish/article_20676.shtml


----------



## Blotan Hunka

Im no medical genius, but what can an MRI of a dead brain show that an actual physical exam at an autopsy cant? Doesnt there have to be electrical activity or blood flow in the vrain for those scans to be of any value. While we shouldnt judge till the facts are in lets not excuse this behavior either. On its face, binding and killing the woman, then killing a 7 yo child is heinous. We can backwards justify any action these days cant we? Any serial killer can be rationalized as an abused, mentally ill, "sick" person who couldnt control his actions. Its becoming way to convenient IMO. And all we really know of this guy is through-wait for it- PROFESSIONAL WRESTLING?!? This can go either way right now, but football players and hockey players get concussions all the time too and this "syndrome" hasnt produced a scene like this as far as I know. Perhaps concussions, combined with drugs/steroids, mental problems and maybe a plain old bad temper/attitude are all to blame.


----------



## Bob Hubbard

> "Im no medical genius, but what can an MRI of a dead brain show that an actual physical exam at an autopsy cant?"



I don't know if the test involves an MRI or just a physical looksie at the brain. I'm not a doctor. But, I've watched enough CSI to know that sometimes, they just don't look for certain things unless they feel there is a reason. For something little known, why would they check?



> While we shouldnt judge till the facts are in lets not excuse this behavior either. On its face, binding and killing the woman, then killing a 7 yo child is heinous.



I don't think anyone is trying to excuse it or deny it's a terrible thing.


> We can backwards justify any action these days cant we? Any serial killer can be rationalized as an abused, mentally ill, "sick" person who couldnt control his actions. Its becoming way to convenient IMO.



So, it's perfectly normal for a sane and healthy person to wake up some morning and say "first coffee, then I'll kill the wife."?  Again, understanding is not the same as condoning.



> And all we really know of this guy is through-wait for it- PROFESSIONAL WRESTLING?!?


 I base my comments on the words of long time coworkers, friends, and others with long standing relationships and interactions with the accused and his family. Unlike the moron-media who latches on to any convenient scapegoat (thank gods they didn't find a D&D rule book, or Ozzy Osborne cd at the scene). I'm also basing much of this on comments from trained professionals, and law enforcement involved in the ongoing (let us not forget that word there, on-going, meaning, it's still being investigated) investigation.




> This can go either way right now, but football players and hockey players get concussions all the time too and this "syndrome" hasnt produced a scene like this as far as I know. Perhaps concussions, combined with drugs/steroids, mental problems and maybe a plain old bad temper/attitude are all to blame.



You missed this part:



> Former Pittsburgh Steelers offensive lineman Justin Strzelczyk, known for his friendly, banjo-playing spirit and gluttony for combat, died the morning of Sept. 30, 2004, when, during a 40-mile high-speed police chase in central New York, his pickup truck collided with a tractor-trailer and exploded, killing him instantly. CTE has been cited.



Much of the research into this involves former NFL players. The person behind much of the research is a former pro-wrestler, whose career was cut short as a result of injuries, who is gaining respect amongst the medical profession with his research into head injuries. His push, has turned up verifiable issues in those who have received alot of head-brain damage over the years.

Benoit's finishing move was a diving headbutt...from the top turnbuckle.  Now, after smashing your head into anothers (or faking it but still taking the deceleration impact on yourself) 4-5 times a week, for 20 years....how many minor concussions do you think he had? How many do you think he "toughed out" or ignored?  Even at a conservative 1 per month....thats still 240 minor concussions. Much greater than the 3-5 the average person gets during their life.

Something in him snapped. People every day decry 'senseless' violence that happens 'without reason'. Sadly, too often, there is a reason, that makes sense. We just don't want to hear it.  We want to point and say "Evil!", and avoid the messy answers.

The ones that would help explain how someone for 40+ years could be respected, and seen as a good man, could kill his family and take his own life.

I can't forgive, and I can't condone.  But I can seek to understand.


----------



## Bob Hubbard

Interestingly enough, my theory is now being independently considered.

Possible reason for Benoit murder/suicide revealed (updated - again)
By Alex Marvez
http://www.wrestlingobserver.com/wo/news/headlines/default.asp?aID=20024

Summary:
Chris met with his doctor on Friday, who prescribed testosterone to Benoit because of a low count being produced by his body.

Other details indicate that Nancy met with the same doctor the day before she died to get information about treating her son.

Nancy had also recently had neck surgery, and was struggling to cope with her own and her sons conditions.




> Alex Marvez One question that can be posed is this: If Chris Benoit killed his wife stemming from a confrontation about Daniel, did he later kill his son because of concerns about who would take care of a needs child while he was in prison? While this doesn&#8217;t make Benoit&#8217;s actions any more justifiable, the scenario may shed some light on why Chris Benoit killed his son before taking his own life.


----------



## Tames D

I've been thnking quite a bit about this tragedy and I have nothing to offer that everyone else hasn't said. I called a family meeting last night and told my wife and kids how much I love them and never would hurt them. I know it's corny but...


----------



## Bob Hubbard

Benoit Story (Updated): Animal tries to get message out on MSNBC about time off for wrestlers
By Wade Keller, Torch editor
Jun 27, 2007, 20:30

WK Analysis: Once again, another media story where the agenda is set ahead of time to pinpoint the involvement of steroids rather than look at the complexities that make this less than a simple story. The media, sadly, is proving WWE's defensive press release to be prophetic rather than pathetic - although WWE may have brought on themselves by being so defensive and flimsy with their rush-to-judgment discouraging steroids and roid rage to be part of the discussion of what triggered Chris Benoit.





Wrestler and wife argued over child care

By GREG BLUESTEIN, Associated Press Writer
ATLANTA - In the days before pro wrestler Chris Benoit killed his wife and child and hanged himself, the couple argued over whether he should stay home more to take care of their mentally retarded 7-year-old son, an attorney for the wrestling league said Wednesday.
ADVERTISEMENT

"I think it's fair to say that the subject of caring for that child was part of what made their relationship complicated and difficult, and it's something they were both constantly struggling with," said Jerry McDevitt, an attorney for World Wrestling Entertainment. "We do know it was a source of stress and consternation."

McDevitt said the wrestling organization learned from the couple's friends and relatives that the Benoits were struggling with where to send the boy to school since he had recently finished kindergarten.

He also said Benoit's wife didn't want him to quit wrestling, but she "wanted him to be at home more to care for the kid. She'd say she can't take care of him by herself when he was on the road."

The child suffered from a rare medical condition called Fragile X Syndrome, an inherited form of mental retardation often accompanied by autism, McDevitt said.
...more



BENOIT FAMILY TRAGEDY - Steroid use can rewire brain circuits, ramping up aggression, dialling down control
DATE: Jun 27, 18:05
By Helen Branswell

(This is an interesting article with some good info on what steriods are, and how they effect people.)


----------



## Bob Hubbard

What were the Benoits dealing with that may have contributed to this tragedy?  

First-Person: Understanding Fragile X and the HGH component that affected the Benoits
Those of you judging him should read this and see part of the stress he and his family were under.  There have been other murder-suicides by families in similar stress situations. 

Chris was making around $500k-700k per year as a top-draw wrestler. This required him to be on the road 300+ days a year to stay there. Once you stop all the road travel, you become a special attraction, which other than a few "big names" (ala Hulk Hogan) pays alot less.  Treatment for his son's illness could exceed $300,000 a year.  Add to that his own ongoing medical needs from 2 decades of high impact wrestling, and his wifes needs, and something snapped.

I can't at this time see this as a cold-calculated murderer.  This isn't a Saddam or Odey here. I see a man who wanted to to do what was right for his family, seemingly run out of options, be torn as what to do, snap, then in a panic, snap some more before taking his own life, not out of cowardice, but as an act of attrition, and penance to end his own pain. 

So morons like Bill O'Reily can focus on their scapegoat of steroids and ignore the mounting evidence of a deeper sad story. After all, for them sound bytes and ratings are all that counts.  Me, I'll keep reading as this sad story continues to unfold, and I'll morn for the Benoits and their tragic end. 

Madness and despair drive us all to depths we don't want to hit. Some of us, crack under the strain. None of this forgives this. None of it excuses it. None of it will ever say "Gee Chris, you flipped out, bound your wife, then strangled her to death as she laid there helpless begging for her life and choked you kid to death, but thats ok." It does none of that.

But it does shed the light that he was not a drug crazed cold calculating murderer as some would paint him.


----------



## Bob Hubbard

Benoit&#8217;s son suffered from Fragile X Syndrome; speculation over whether pressure was too much
Written: June 27, 2007
http://www.wwe.com/inside/news/benoitpressures


BRET HART, WWE LAWYER JERRY MCDEVITT AND DA SCOTT BALLARD DISCUSS THE CHRIS BENOIT TRAGEDY WITH GRETA VAN SUSTEREN
by Dave Scherer @ 11:19:00 PM on 6/27/2007
http://www.pwinsider.com/ViewArticle.asp?id=25171&p=1



WWE Wellness/Drug Testing Policy Detailed: Cover story of March 2006 PWTorch Newsletter
By Wade Keller, Torch editor
Jun 27, 2007, 15:36
http://www.pwtorch.com/artman/publish/article_20682.shtml


From the above:


> Benoit's doctor also spoke with the AP. Excerpts:
> 
> "He was in my office on Friday to stop by just to see my staff," said Dr. Phil Astin of metro Atlanta. "He certainly didn't show any signs of any distress or rage or anything."
> 
> Astin, who said he was Benoit's longtime friend and physician, said he had prescribed testosterone to Benoit because he suffered from low amounts of the hormone. He said the condition likely originated from previous steroid use. He would not say what, if any, medications he prescribed the day of the meeting. "I'm still very surprised and shocked, especially with his child Daniel involved," said Astin. "He worshipped his child."


----------



## Bob Hubbard

BTW, Bill O'Reilly, is an ***.
http://www.foxnews.com/story/0,2933,286935,00.html
It's all about the steroid. He's a wrestler, he must have been on them. Sure, you have no toxicology report, but they were found at the scene, so they must have been the cause. Nothing else could be right Bill?  He was probably mixing them with his morning coffee in preparation for his weekend killing spree.  You could of course pay attention to the DA, the Sheriff, and other in-the-know people, but that would be responsible journalism, and we can't have that.


----------



## Bob Hubbard

Wrestler's rampage hints at demons in profession
By HAL HABIB and CARLOS FRÍAS
Palm Beach Post Staff Writers
Thursday, June 28, 2007
http://www.palmbeachpost.com/sports/content/sports/epaper/2007/06/28/m1a_Benoit_0628.html

Article outlines some of the risks of steroid use, and how they might have played a part in this, even if Benoit wasn't currently using them, as well as references some past issues with other wrestlers.


----------



## Grenadier

Until we have a complete report of the toxicology tests, as well as the detailed exams, it's all still speculation.  

The discussions, though, do bring up some very valid points.  It's no secret that these guys push their bodies to the limits of physical breakdown, and often times, they're going to be using painkillers that make Ibuprofen or Naproxen Sodium look like candy bits.  If anything, it's not surprising to see that many of them are hooked on the stronger painkillers (oxycontin, etc).  

It doesn't get any easier as they get older, and Benoit wasn't exactly a spring chicken at the time of his death (40-ish).  Bodies simply can't recover nearly as quickly, muscles tear more easily, bones break more easily, and your neck muscles can't absorb as much punishment, making concussions that much more likely.  

Add to the fact that the WWE doesn't pay you if you're injured (from what I understand), and you're always under strong pressure to perform, even if you're better off taking a hiatus.  While I may be heckled for saying this, at least the WCW took better care of their people.  


On another note...

I actually met Benoit at an Atlanta area bar back in the 90's, and he seemed like a perfectly normal guy at the time.  I even had a conversation with him, asking him if he was up for a title shot, and he simply chuckled and said "it's all about the politics."  

To see him in today's light, has been quite disturbing, indeed.


----------



## Catalyst

Bob Hubbard said:


> BTW, Bill O'Reilly, is an ***.


 
Bob, you're absolutely correct, I saw the show last night and was just disappointed in how many facts were left out of the "No Spin Zone".


----------



## Blotan Hunka

At this point, none of us can say "he was a nice guy who snapped" any more than we can say "he was an evil child killer". When your opinion of a person is based on media, be it television or print, you dont really know what a person was like. While I respect the "dont rush to judgement" mentality, lets not be like those people who think they actually know celebrities or think that actually live the roles they play.

All the same, stress or not, a man who kills a 7 yo child isnt going to get much understanding from me. It may help explain his actions, but it wont make me sympathetic.


----------



## IcemanSK

Grenadier said:


> *Until we have a complete report of the toxicology tests, as well as the detailed exams, it's all still speculation. *
> 
> .


 
That's very true. But you know that speculation makes folks watch TV. I want to start a website called Schadenfraude.com (German for "shameful joy". It's the idea that we receive joy from the misfortune of others) That's a big business in media, today. We should call it what it is.

I'll get off my soapbox, now.


----------



## CoryKS

This story is getting weirder.

Death of Nancy Benoit rumor posted on Wikipedia hours prior to body being found.


----------



## Bob Hubbard

Article was updated from a PC in Conneticut, 14 hours before police were dispatched to the house. WWE has their HQ in CN, but the system wasn't traced to any WWE owned ones.

That is just strange.   Did someone know...or was it just a crackpot being a smartass as happens alot on Wiki?

Good find.  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Bob Hubbard

More on this development

http://www.foxnews.com/story/0,2933,287194,00.html


----------



## Bob Hubbard

This was interesting:


> FOXNews.com also has learned, through widely posted Web reports, that former pro wrestler Sherri Martel, who was found dead on June 15, was linked to former wrestler Kevin Sullivan &#8212; ex-husband of Nancy Benoit.




Some back story on the Sullivan-Benoit triangle.


> Benoit met his wife, Nancy Daus-Sullivan, when her then-husband, match booker Kevin Sullivan, thought up a script that had Benoit and his wife involved in a relationship as part of an ongoing WCW story line. Benoit and Daus began spending more time together and eventually, in 1997, Daus divorced Sullivan and became engaged to Benoit. Benoit and Sullivan were by then embroiled in a high-profile rivalry. Nancy Benoit helped manage her husband's career from their home in Atlanta.
> 
> 
> Sullivan, who was also a wrestler, booked and lost a retirement match to Benoit on July 13, 1997. It is often joked that "Kevin Sullivan booked his own divorce," according to reports. As a booker, Sullivan reportedly caused Nancy to quit wrestling when she refused to appear topless in an angle Sullivan created for a pay-per-view.



Police are also still insisting that the investigation is not complete and that they are examining all possibilities.


----------



## Blotan Hunka

As if this wasnt bizzare enough already. Thats some wierd "coincidence" there.


----------



## The Master

Greetings and solicitations, children of technology.

So the bottom line is, the tale is not yet written, the pieces are still in play, and the ending not known. 

The weak minded are quick to jump to ill-considered conclusions, meekly following the biased blathering of a corrupt and clueless media. 

I wonder, if in the end, he is shown to be innocent, will all those who condemn him now, feel remorse?  No, they stand firm in their ignorance, happy turdlings be they. Fact hasn't effected them this far. Why would it later?

It is interesting that the police reports still state "allegedly". Seems they at least are waiting until all leads are examined, and all tests in, before declaring guilt. 

The truth is, he probably is guilty, but the reason for the crime is as tragic as the crime itself. Enjoy the blind hatred and knee jerk reactionism.  I'll await the final findings before I pass judgment.

Good Evening.


----------



## hong kong fooey

i dont know what to say. nobody really knows what happend they are just guessing that is what happend


----------



## CoryKS

The person who edited the Wikipedia article has confessed, apologized, says it was an incredible coinkydink.


----------



## Bob Hubbard

6 law enforcement agencies crawling up your butt will do that. lol!


----------



## Bob Hubbard

Another small bit of unknown info. 
Chris's long time friend and pro wrestler Biff Wellington also died a few days prior.  So, 2 people that are reported to have been friends of the Benoit's also died within a shot period of time.  While earlier accounts of a connection between Sheri Martel and the Benoits has been discounted as media speculation, it does add to the stress they were experiencing.



Copying a post I made elsewhere:
====
LOOKING AT RECENT FOX NEWS COVERAGE OF BENOIT TRAGEDY, ILL-ADVISED COMMENTS, POOR RESEARCH AND MORE
by Mike Johnson @ 12:47:00 AM on 6/29/2007
http://www.pwinsider.com/ViewArticle.asp?id=25208&p=1



Benoit Story: Chris Jericho speaks HN's Nancy Grace show, which spent 40 minutes on Benoit
By Wade Keller, Torch editor
Jun 28, 2007, 23:16
http://www.pwtorch.com/artman/publish/article_20717.shtml


My Thoughts:
Ya know....the media is just plain ****ing clueless. They are ignoring facts, timelines, hell, even the words of the damn DA on the case, and pushing their own agendas here. Makes you wonder, if they are this screwed up on this....how accurate is the rest of their reporting?


The WWE owes NO ONE! any apology for airing the tribute they did on Monday. Arm chair quarterbacks are damning them for what they did, when they simply put, didn't know.

As to Bruce Hart..... who? Oh right....he's one of those guys who hasn't succeeded in the business like his brothers Bret and the late Owen Hart did.

Bret on the other hand had kinder words for Chris....and Bret knew him better. You're going to see alot of attention seeking whores coming out of the wood work, like Debra (Austins ex wife) and China. ****-em both, but not with my tackle.

It seems all these *** wipes keep missing that "alleged" part. The case isn't closed. What ever happened to "Innocent until proven guilty" thing? If Chris Benoit was this evil monster waiting to pounce like these dirt balls are making him out, why are so many people who worked with him over the last 20-30 years shocked? I could believe it if it was someone like Randy Orton. He's a jerk, period. But Chris's peers who have spent recent time with him.....they are in shock as this was just not like the person they knew and spent huge amounts of time with.

===

*Also*

===
Spotlight Article - KELLER: Benoit Family Murder - What the five main talking points should be

By Wade Keller, Torch editor
Jun 27, 2008, 12:15
http://www.pwtorch.com/artman/publish/article_20673.shtml



This article is what should be important here. Not continuing to crucify Benoit.

===


See Also

The Bell Tolls For Them
By Steve Simmons (sports reporter)
http://www.torontosun.com/Sports/OtherSports/2007/06/28/4296540-sun.html


----------



## Bob Hubbard

Police have raided both the doctor and his mothers homes, seizing documents and computers.


In other developments, Police have seized computers believed to belong to the person who posted a Wikipedia entry late Sunday night saying Nancy Benoit was dead.


----------



## Bob Hubbard

*Latest Updates*


The _ Georgia Wrestling History_ website is quoting DEA agent Chuvalo Truesdell as stating the Drug Enforcement Agency has taken over the investigation into Dr. Phil Astin, Chris Benoit's physician. You can read their account on the localized ongoing in the investigation at www.GeorgiaWrestling.com.

Chris Benoit's former wife, Martina Benoit, spoke briefly to the _Atlanta Journal-Constitution,_ calling the former WWE World champion, "...the most loving person anyone could imagine. I love him." She referred to the media coverage of the Benoit tragedy as "crap". You can read a complete article at this link.

ESPN noted that the researchers who have done studies on deceased NFL Players, including Andre Waters, have requested brain tissue from Chris Benoit's body in order to seek to learn whether Benoit may have suffered from the same post-concussion syndrome that led to Waters to take his own life. You can read more at this link.

Chris Jericho is slated to appear on Greta Von Sustern on Fox News tonight. Jericho has been the best person that has worked within the wrestling industry, hands down, to get across the idea that something seriously wrong happened that can't be simply dismissed as steroids. Other appearance have been made up of those who have agendas or are looking for 10 minutes of TV time to rip on the business and/or make their own names. The only exception to that list would be Bret Hart. As for the others, well, if you are reading this, you know how they came off.

 WWE pulled three shows for this month from 24/7, a History of ECW show that prominently featured Nancy Benoit, Wrestlemania 23 and a Nitro episode that both Benoits were on.

At the WWE shop in Niagara Falls, all the Benoit merchandise was taken out of stock. There are cement block autographs of wrestlers on display there, one of which was Benoit, but the plan was to remove it today.

Chris Benoit was the No. 1 thing searched on Yahoo yesterday. Nancy Benoit was No. 4. Vince McMahon was No. 6. There were also heavy searches for Owen Hart, Davey Boy Smith, Jim Ross, Rick Rude, Mr. Perfect, Wrestling Deaths and Kevin Sullivan

Steve Simmons has a good column at www.torontosun.com on Benoit, dating back to Stampede Wrestling, Brian Pillman, Owen Hart, Davey Boy Smith and more

The final photo taken of Benoit, hours before the first murder. Taken at his doctors office, it shows an apparently cheerful Chris.

 The latest Associated Press article, available here, includes comments from Benoit's father and Wikipedia's founder.
 
Michael Benoit, Chris's father: "We have no understanding of why it happened. We need some time to gather our thoughts and wait and see. There's still more information that's going to come out from toxicology tests that will give us some understanding of why this happened." He also said that his father said Chris seemed fine when they spoke on Father's Day and had even said he regretted having to work instead of spending the day with his family. "That really wouldn't give you an indication of someone who would do what he did a week later," he said. _*WK Analysis:* What makes this story so hard to digest is that Benoit hadn't given clues of his state of mind to people who are speaking to the mainstream media so far, including his father with whom he spoke about wanting to be home with his wife and son for Father's Day. Benoit, just a short time ago, wanted to be with the family members he killed - and that's hard for people to comprehend, and rightfully so._
 
WWE has put a media ban on their superstars for the next three weeks. This means that WWE stars cant do any interviews with any media other than WWE.

Thanks to Mike Johnson and [SIZE=-1]Dave Meltzer [/SIZE](more) and Wade Keller


----------



## Blotan Hunka

The wrestling soap opera has taken a turn for the "real" here thats why its so popular. Personally, I stopped watching wrestling back when I was a teen and it was the Hulk Hogan era of the WWF. The whole thing seems (forgive me fans) kind of juvenile for grown-ups to be absorbed in. But to each his own.

What would the difference be, ultimately, if it was steroids vs. concussions that caused his actions? Either way the cause would have been something besides forethought and malice. Is it because the steroid issue is associated with illegality and drug abuse, while the concussion issue has a more benign "feel"?

I think that here, as in life, there are multiple causes for things like this. Each with its role to play. Rarely is one thing entirely to blame.


----------



## charyuop

I think there is something that has been underestimated in talking about Chris Benoit story. By what was released Chris killed his son with a plastic bag.
Now all I am doing (of course just like all of you) is just an assumption, but it might be worthy a thought.

Chris didn't choke his son, he had him die with his own son's carbon monoxide. That kind of death is not traumatic as it can be by being choked. In my mind Chris must have gone up to his kid proposing the plastic bag as an innocent game. I don't think Chris wanted his son to suffer or even realize he was dying. By what I know, dying the way his son died is not painful. You run out of oxygen and start inhaling carbon monoxide till you fall into a deep sleep to go to death.

If my assumption is correct, it would open a new window, which only a doctor would be able to answer to. A person who gives death to his son in such a "mercyful" way and in his own (twisted) mind caring about him not suffering or being scared, can he still be considered under Roid Rage? Or we have to look for the answer into more "normal" menta problems...


----------



## Bob Hubbard

From what I've read, it was a choke or sleeper-type hold, not a bag as initially reported.  A few sites are mentioning that there will be some announcements next week that will "dramatically change things". 

But, both the bag and the sleeper would seem to imply merciful not violent intent, from my limited knowledge of both.


Right now, there are too many questions.  Requests for brain tissue have been denied, citing his brain was too decomposed for examination. It was stated that his body had begun to liquify due to the heat in the house. I wonder how that will effect the tox reports.


----------



## Bob Hubbard

Updates

NY Daily News is reporting GHB might have played a part.
http://www.nydailynews.com/sports/more_sports/2007/07/01/2007-07-01_benoit_took_daterape_drug.html

 ESPN.com has an article on the possibility of researching Chris Benoit's head to determine whether he suffered from some form of brain trauma that could possibly explain what triggered the alleged murders of his wife and son. However, a source tells ESPN that Benoit's brain might be too damaged to examine.
http://sports.espn.go.com/espn/news/story?id=2920925


 Local Atlanta affiliate interviews attorney for Nancy Benoit's family and Bill DeMott
http://www.pwtorch.com/artman/publish/article_20755.shtml


----------



## Grenadier

charyuop said:


> Chris didn't choke his son, he had him die with his own son's carbon monoxide. That kind of death is not traumatic as it can be by being choked. In my mind Chris must have gone up to his kid proposing the plastic bag as an innocent game. I don't think Chris wanted his son to suffer or even realize he was dying. By what I know, dying the way his son died is not painful. You run out of oxygen and start inhaling carbon monoxide till you fall into a deep sleep to go to death.


 
You're correct, although in this case, it's carbon dioxide.  Carbon monoxide is much, much more toxic, and kills you in a much smaller dose, since it directly competes with oxygen in your blood's hemoglobin.


----------



## Bob Hubbard

Bill Apter was on FOX earlier.
http://www.1wrestling.com/news/newsline.asp?news=29138

An interesting quote here:
"_I also questioned why we have not found out why, in just a few short hours after the grizzly discovery, it was ruled a "double-murder-suicide." When I was asked by the show's interviewer Kimberly Guilfoyle what I think will come out next in this bizarre tragedy I said "They will probably find the murderer!"

Through the endless reports of this whole terrible incident, has anyone come out and given the pure facts of why it was ruled a "double-murder-suicide" so very quickly?

That question prompted Kimberly Guilfoyle to ponder why she has not heard those facts either. _"


----------



## Bob Hubbard

*Updates.*

Let me summarize: Danial Benoit was fine. Chris Benoit got 10 month supplies of steriods ever 3-4 weeks, yet passed at least 4 wellness tests. The doctor has been indited on 7+ counts and is in custody.  

*More below:*

*FOX NEWS: BENOIT DOCTOR PRESCRIBED 10 MONTH SUPPLY OF STEROIDS EVERY 3-4 WEEKS FOR A YEAR*
by Bob Ryder  -  Updated: 7/2/2007 5:14:46 PM
http://www.1wrestling.com/news/newsline.asp?news=29142

*BENOIT DOCTOR INDICTED ON 7 COUNTS OF DISTRIBUTING ILLEGAL SUBSTANCES*
by Bob Ryder  -  Updated: 7/2/2007 4:25:25 PM
http://www.1wrestling.com/news/newsline.asp?news=29141
*
BENOIT DOCTOR FACING FEDERAL CHARGES, TURNS HIMSELF IN*
by Bob Ryder  -  Updated: 7/2/2007 1:54:25 PM
http://www.1wrestling.com/news/newsline.asp?news=29140

*More details come out in Astin case* updated 7/2/2007 6:48:00 PM EST
http://www.wrestlingobserver.com/wo/news/headlines/default.asp?aID=20062

*Explosive day in Benoit case is nothing but the worst news possible across the board for WWE: Charges that Benoit was prescribed massive amounts of steroids by Astin, Astin indicted on seven counts, Fragile X contradiction *updated 7/2/2007 6:39:00 PM EST
http://www.wrestlingobserver.com/wo/news/headlines/default.asp?aID=20061

*Fox breaking news: Benoit prescribed massive amounts of steroids by Astin *updated 7/2/2007 5:10:00 PM EST
http://www.wrestlingobserver.com/wo/news/headlines/default.asp?aID=20059
A Fox News Channel report said that records obtained by investigators show that between May 2006 and May 2007, Dr. Phil Astin prescribed Chris Benoit "a ten month supply of steroids" every three to four weeks. The report stated that every three to four weeks, Benoit would get a new ten-month supply.

*
DEA ISSUES PRESS RELEASE ON FEDERAL INDICTMENT OF DR. PHIL ASTIN*
by Mike Johnson
7/2/2007 7:46:23 PM
http://www.pwinsider.com/ViewArticle.asp?id=25274&p=1

*BENOIT/DR. ASTIN DOCUMENTS PUBLISHED ONLINE AT THESMOKINGGUN.COM
*by Mike Johnson
7/2/2007 7:21:21 PM
http://www.pwinsider.com/ViewArticle.asp?id=25273&p=1

*ASSOCIATED PRESS COVERS FEDERAL INDICTMENT OF DR. PHIL ASTIN IN WAKE OF BENOIT TRAGEDY*
by Mike Johnson
7/2/2007 6:21:07 PM
http://www.pwinsider.com/ViewArticle.asp?id=25269&p=1

*WWE RECOGNIZES IT MAY NEED TO MAKE CHANGES TO THE WELLNESS POLICY AFTER THE BENOIT TRAGEDY*
by Dave Scherer
7/2/2007 5:44:14 PM
http://www.pwinsider.com/ViewArticle.asp?id=25268&p=1

*FAYETTEVILLE COUNTY DISTRICT ATTORNEY SAYS DANIEL BENOIT MEDICAL RECORDS SHOW NO RECORD OF MENTAL OR PHYSICAL IMPAIRMENT*
by Mike Johnson
7/2/2007 5:27:56 PM
http://www.pwinsider.com/ViewArticle.asp?id=25267&p=1
*
DR. PHIL ASTIN INDICTMENT PRESS CONFERENCE HIGHLIGHTS*
by Mike Johnson
7/2/2007 5:13:08 PM 
http://www.pwinsider.com/ViewArticle.asp?id=25266&p=1


----------



## Blotan Hunka

Who administered the tests? More importantly who paid for them?


----------



## Blotan Hunka

http://www.wrestlingobserver.com/wo/news/headlines/default.asp?aID=20061



> --Even worse for WWE, Ballard said there are reports that contradict the information Daniel Benoit was suffering from Fragile X syndrome. Ballard said a source with access to Daniel's medical records shows no mention of any mental or physical impairment. Reports from his teacher also contradicted the claim, saying he was prepared this year to go into first grade on par with the other students in his class.



However, even with my opinion of pro-wrestling, this part has some truth to it too.



> --There are other articles in the son by Kevin Engstrom, including noting deaths of 24 wrestlers that have worked for WWE in the past having passed away, with quotes from Jacques Rougeau, who said 20 years ago the wrestlers didn't know the consequences of steroids and today they do. I want to say again that as someone who has written about this subject for 25 years and both feared and predicted this high death rate long before it happened, that steroids are an issue, but don't simplify the issue to steroids. And don't simplify the issue to wrestling because other cultures have wrestlers who work just as hard or harder, and work harder schedules, and even use steroids, yet they don't have the same level of young deaths. I think it's that the U.S. wrestlers made more money and thus had greater access to some drugs, which weren't just steroids. There is another article by Shannon Vanraes quoting a 21-year-old independent wrestler who uses steroids at one point but later stopped.


----------



## Bob Hubbard

Blotan Hunka said:


> Who administered the tests? More importantly who paid for them?


My understanding is it was  3rd party, hired and paid for by the WWE.
There's a link to more info on it somewhere...I'll see if I can find it.



All I can say now is, this news is very disturbing.


----------



## Bob Hubbard

Little new news coming out that's worth bothering with.  A few notes:


- Tox reports are starting to come in, though nothing has been released yet.


-  "Larry King Live"  - The entire show was devoted to the Benoit Family Tragedy and included appearances from John Cena, Chris Jericho, Steve Blackman, Bret Hart, Ted Dibiase, and Jerry McDevitt.

Click here to read the transcript



- Nancy Grace show - CNN.com has posted the transcript of the  Nancy Grace show that aired on CNN Headline News. Brian Alvarez, Konnan, and Mark Mero. Alvarez, in particular, came off as knowledgable about the subject matter. Mero said the same thing he has been saying on all of their previous appearances. Konnan called out Vince McMahon and said he had gotten away with murder.

Read the transcript

(Thanks to Bob Ryder at 1wrestling.com for the transcript news)


- Investigators are looking at Dr. Astin for insurance fraud now as well, and the widow of Johnny Grunge (who died in February 2006 reportedly from a coronary artery blockage and morbid obesity.)

Grunge was a close friend of Chris Benoit and was also a patient of Benoit's doctor, Phil Astin. Investigators are looking into prescriptions that Astin gave Grunge, including one for 120 Soma tablets the day before Grunge died. The bottle was found empty.


- Additional reports are indicating that 2 other wrestlers, one allegedly Ray Mysterio, are under investigation due to being patients of Dr. Astin.


----------



## kaizasosei

aside from steroids or testosterone, i wonder if there was any other medication involved.  That may not have been the first visit to the doctor.  It's common for people to take antidepressants nowadays.  in my opinion the most dangerous drugs on the planet.  
i wouldn't doubt if some other drugs also may have been added, or even pivotal, causes of the madness.
  for the murderer, murder often seems like the easy way out...but killing a kid, that is so harsh.  truly a sad story.


----------



## Bob Hubbard

Results are in.

Highlights:
- Chris has elevated testosterone levels.
- Nancy had a "legally drunk" BAP.
- Daniel had been sedated.
Painkillers and anti anxiety meds were found in the adults.


Writeups:
http://www.pwinsider.com/ViewArticle.asp?id=25524&p=1
http://www.pwinsider.com/ViewArticle.asp?id=25526&p=1

WWE Responds
http://www.pwinsider.com/ViewArticle.asp?id=25527&p=1


----------



## Bob Hubbard

Some more links

http://www.wrestlingobserver.com/wo/news/headlines/default.asp?aID=20189

http://www.pwtorch.com/artman/publish/article_20999.shtml
This one is a long detailed read


----------



## shesulsa

Curious ... one link you posted, Bob, said Dr. Sperry said it was impossible to determine if Daniel had Fragile X.  That is a chromosomal defect.  Does anyone know if it is really true that body decomp can make such testing impossible?


----------



## Carol

shesulsa said:


> Curious ... one link you posted, Bob, said Dr. Sperry said it was impossible to determine if Daniel had Fragile X.  That is a chromosomal defect.  Does anyone know if it is really true that body decomp can make such testing impossible?



The Lancet reports a diagnosis of Rett's Syndrome was made on a girl 5 years posthumously because the parents provided genetic material (a baby tooth) that could be tested.  

http://www.phgfoundation.org/news/2138/


----------

